# Keys to overcoming DP/DR



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Now I have come up with a few essential keys to overcome or lessen the effects of dp/dr, beat it in a sort of way, although its very difficult. I was doing well for a while, but i've always noticed the dp/dr in the back of my mind. This past few weeks I've been struggling with it, and my anxiety, depression, stress has made me so much more depersonalized and derealized than usual. I used these keys before and it has helped me, so i wrote them down on my notes on my iphone to give me a daily reminder on what to do. I'm going to go through each one, I'm going to try to help myself by constantly reminding myself of these keys, and i hope to help others as well.

#1- Accept and let go- This is by far the hardest thing to do. We all fall into the negative and obsessive thinking. It's hard not to, but the only way to feel semi normal is to just say fuck it and and live with it. It's extremely difficult, i know I'm having a hard time with it right now, but i've tried to accept and let go before, and that's usually the first step. We can't keep dwelling on it, because there is no chance getting better that way. This thing feeds on thinking and fear.

#2-Distraction- This is very important. Distract yourself any way possible. Find a hobby, play something you like, Play video games or games on your phone, read a book, listen to music, watch a movie or a tv show you really like. Anything to make you laugh, get engrossed in something. We can't keep thinking about the bad shit and i know things feel unreal, i know you feel unreal and a stranger to yourself, but thinking about it, and not distracting your mind it's going to make things worse, i've been through it a lot, so distraction is very key.

#3- Socialize. If you want to feel connection to other people, talk to people, talk to strangers about anything. It will make you feel better if you communicate. I know sometimes i get withdrawn and isolate myself, it's ok sometimes, but if you constantly do this, if you don't socialize with others how will you feel real or connected to anyone? I try to socialize and when i do, i forget about my dp/dr for a bit and realize that i'm talking to these people so they must be real and i must be real, even if it doesn't feel like your doing it, keep doing it, keep socializing, you will get used to the weird feeling and talking to friends family or other people will make you feel at least semi-normal.

#4-Positive thinking- As suffers we get into a cycle of negative thinking...it is no good for us. It feeds the problem even more. The more we think, the more we analyze everything, the more dp'ed and dr'ed we will be. It's a vicious cycle, the only way to stop the cycle is to think positive, believe me easier said than done, but i try telling myself that i am real, and sometimes i do feel ok, but when i get in bad periods of depression and anxiety it can be very hard to think positive, but it's one of the only things we can do.

#5-Relax- Find some sort of inner peace, relaxation techniques, deep breathing, meditating, yoga, something to calm yourself and your body. Look at the stars or the sky, or the clouds, there's a bigger picture out there than yourself, i need to practice this, and it's tough. I try to have faith in god, but i'm not religious, i am spiritual however, but i can see how hard it is to believe in god during the tough times.

#6-Last but not least exercise- This is one of the most important things to do. It makes you feel good after, even if you are still depersonalized you will feel better after running, or going for a hike or long walk, or just playing a sport such as basketball. Working up a sweat and getting the heart going has made me feel more alive and a little more connected to my body, i haven't been exercising as much as i should lately, and i need to, it is key to feeling better, and to also looking better. If there's a gym go to a gym, or do a p90X at home, some sort of workout 3-5 days a week is good. It's hard to work out every day, but a few good workouts of 30 mins to an hour or an hour and a half a week will no doubt be beneficial to you. Also take vitamins, fish oils, supplements to make you feel better. I'm going to try rhodiola, i heard that is pretty good for depression and a better mood. I also take L-theanine at night to help relax and help me sleep. I'm going to practice these keys and hope everything else does as well.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

livinginhell333 said:


> Now I have come up with a few essential keys to overcome or lessen the effects of dp/dr, beat it in a sort of way, although its very difficult. I was doing well for a while, but i've always noticed the dp/dr in the back of my mind. This past few weeks I've been struggling with it, and my anxiety, depression, stress has made me so much more depersonalized and derealized than usual. I used these keys before and it has helped me, so i wrote them down on my notes on my iphone to give me a daily reminder on what to do. I'm going to go through each one, I'm going to try to help myself by constantly reminding myself of these keys, and i hope to help others as well.
> 
> #1- Accept and let go- This is by far the hardest thing to do. We all fall into the negative and obsessive thinking. It's hard not to, but the only way to feel semi normal is to just say fuck it and and live with it. It's extremely difficult, i know I'm having a hard time with it right now, but i've tried to accept and let go before, and that's usually the first step. We can't keep dwelling on it, because there is no chance getting better that way. This thing feeds on thinking and fear.
> 
> ...


when u say "beat" dp/dr do u mean become symptom free or just learn to live with it?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

learn to live with it, i'm not symptom free, at times some of them go away, but i'm never completely symptom free.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

livinginhell333 said:


> Now I have come up with a few essential keys to overcome or lessen the effects of dp/dr, beat it in a sort of way, although its very difficult. I was doing well for a while, but i've always noticed the dp/dr in the back of my mind. This past few weeks I've been struggling with it, and my anxiety, depression, stress has made me so much more depersonalized and derealized than usual. I used these keys before and it has helped me, so i wrote them down on my notes on my iphone to give me a daily reminder on what to do. I'm going to go through each one, I'm going to try to help myself by constantly reminding myself of these keys, and i hope to help others as well.
> 
> #1- Accept and let go- This is by far the hardest thing to do. We all fall into the negative and obsessive thinking. It's hard not to, but the only way to feel semi normal is to just say fuck it and and live with it. It's extremely difficult, i know I'm having a hard time with it right now, but i've tried to accept and let go before, and that's usually the first step. We can't keep dwelling on it, because there is no chance getting better that way. This thing feeds on thinking and fear.
> 
> ...


Accept and let go - That becomes a LOT easier with time, and it's the most important advice you could ever give

Distraction - It will provide a short relief, when you find youself in panic try and seek a distraction

Socialize - That is extremely important as well, it's one of the things that keeps us sane

Positive Thinking - Yeeep it is hard to stay positive in this state I know that, yet it is possible so keep on trying, the more positive you think, the better you'll feel









Relax - I have to be honest, I can never relax, my anxiety is always present but if you're willing to try multiple relaxation techniques, you should feel better

The last one, would be the biggest help to anyone suffering with this. Exercise along with supplements and a healthy diet will boost your mood and make you feel like doing more stuff in life =D


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

^^^^ nice grave dig.

well anyways, this is the only logical topic on this forum. well one of the few


----------

